# أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!



## Nemoo (2 يونيو 2007)

29/05/2007​ 






بقلم : قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​ 
مع شكرنا الجزيل للمشاعر النبيلة التي أظهرها من نحونا صاحب الفضيلة الإمام الأكبر د. طنطاوي شيخ الجامع الأزهر، ومع شكرنا للكتاب المسلمين الذين أظهروا روحا طيبة ومحايدة وتعاطفوا مع الأقباط وقضاياهم وإستنكروا الإعتداءات التي وقعت عليهم.​ 
إلا أننا في مناسبة ما حدث في قرية بمها، نحب أن نذكر بعض الملاحظات الهامة لإلقاء النور على هذا الموضوع :​ 
1 - تعرض الأقباط في بمها إلى إعتداءات يوم 11/5 بعد صلاة الجمعة. فتم حرق بعض البيوت بالكامل، وبعض البيوت حرقت جزئيا. وبعض الأقباط إحتاجوا إلى علاج خارج المنطقة. كما نهبت وحرقت بعض محلات أخشاب وعلافة وخياطة وموبيليات.. إلخ. مع حرق ونهب أدوات منزلية وأثاثات..​ 

2 - هذه الإعتداءات بدأت تعيد إلى الأذهان أحداثا قديمة، وتثير جروحا ربما يظن البعض أنها إندملت. وهكذا بدأت تثار في بعض الجرائد وفي الأحاديث ما حدث فى الخانكة، والكشح، وأسيوط، والدير المحرق، وصنبو، وسمالوط، والأسكندرية، وكفر دميان.. إلخ، ولم تعتبر حادثة فردية وإنتهت.​ 
3 - تساءل الناس : ما موقف الأمن من كل ذلك؟ والمعروف أن الموقف الأول للأمن هو منع الجريمة قبل وقوعها. وخصوصا أن الموضوع كان معروفا منذ شهور، ولم تؤخذ إحتياطات لمنعه.. وعلى الأقل - إن وقعت جريمة، يجب أن تؤخذ بردع وحزم.​ 
4 - تذكر الجميع أنه في كل الأحداث السابقة لم تكن هناك عقوبة رادعة حتي في حوادث القتل. وكثير منها كان ينتهي بعمل (مصالحة) والضغط على الأقباط حتى يتنازلوا عن شكواهم. وينتهي الأمر ثم يعود ويتكرر دون علاج ودون وقاية.​ 
5 - من جهة الخسائر، فإنه تم تعويض المضارين عن طريق المطرانية والبطريركية ورجال الخير. لكن عنصر الرعب والفزع بقي كما هو. والحديث عن مصالحات كان مجرد غطاء لخطورة الأحداث.​ 
6 - سئل البابا عن هذا الحادث في إجتماعه العام، فأجاب بأن الذين إرتكبوه يسيئون لسمعة البلاد وليسوا مخلصين لوطنهم بالحقيقة. وقال أيضا : إن سكت المسئولون، فإن الله لن يسكت.​ 
7 - نحب أن نقول في حادث بمها التابعة للعياط أن كل ما فعله الأقباط منذ فترة طويلة كان بإتفاق مع رجال الأمن. ثم أنه حدث في المنطقة إعتداء سابق في قرية جرزة، وعزية واصف التابعة لنفس الأمن.​ 
8 - محاولة البعض في كل حادث مشابه أن يجروا بعض الأقباط إلى مشاكل أو إتهامات ثم يرغمونهم على التنازل وإلا... هذا أمر ضد الحق والإنصاف..​ 
9 - هل سينتهي هذا الموضوع بالحفظ وكأن شيئا لم يحدث؟ وهل هذا الحفظ سيريح المشاعر؟! أم سيكون مدعاة لتكرار المأساة.​ 
10 - أخيرا نود أن نترك الأمر إلى الله واثقين بعدل الله.. ولكننا نقول لأولي الأمر : هل هذا الذي حدث يتفق مع المساواة التي نادي بها الدستور، وهل يتفق مع حرية العقيدة، أو مع نص المواطنة، وما يتحدث به الناس عن الوحدة الوطنية والنسيج الواحد؟! وكيف نواجه من يسألونا عن حقيقة الأحداث؟!​ 
ربنا موجود ...
ربنا موجود ...
يفحص ما في القلوب ...
ويعرف ما خفي وما إستتر ...​ 
(نقلا عن الكرازة) ​ 

*البابا يلجأ للرئيس «لرفع الظلم عن الأقباط.. وتفعيل مواد المواطنة»*​ 
*كتب *عمرو بيومي
٢٩/٥/٢٠٠٧






شنودة​ 
في تصعيد جديد من البابا شنودة الثالث علي أزمة العياط، قدم البابا مذكرة إلي الرئيس حسني مبارك يطلب فيها رفع الظلم الواقع علي الأقباط وتفعيل مواد الدستور الخاصة بالمواطنة وإعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر بعدم أحقية القبطي الذي أسلم بالعودة إلي المسيحية.
وقال الأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادي: إن جميع أعضاء المجمع المقدس قاموا بالتوقيع علي مذكرة البابا للرئيس، التي يحمّل فيها الأمن مسؤولية ما يحدث للأقباط، ويشير إلي عدم تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة ضد المعتدين.
وأضاف دانيال أن مذكرة البابا هي المقالة ذاتها التي كتبها بمجلة الكرازة في عددها الأخير وأكد فيها أن الواجب الأول للأمن هو منع الجريمة قبل وقوعها، خصوصا أن المشكلة - علي حد قول البابا- معروفة منذ شهور لكن لم يتخذ الأمن التدابير اللازمة لمنع تصعيد الموقف ووقوع الجريمة.
وأشار البابا في مذكرته إلي أن جميع الأحداث السابقة مرت دون إصدار عقوبات رادعة، حتي في جرائم القتل، متسائلا: هل ما حدث يتفق مع المساواة التي يؤكد عليها الدستور وحرية العقيدة والمواطنة والوحدة الوطنية.
وقال رمسيس نجيب أحد المستشارين القانونيين للبابا: إنه يجب تصعيد الأمور للرئاسة حتي تعالج من جذورها، مشيرا إلي أن البابا انتظر حتي تم إجبار الأقباط- لظروف أمنية- علي صلح أهدر حقوقهم في أزمة قرية بمها بمركز العياط.
وأضاف أن تساؤلات البابا عن المواطنة تؤكد أنها معطلة في الدستور وأن الوحدة الوطنية في طريقها لأن تصبح ذكري، وقال الأنبا بيمن «أسقف قوص ونقادة»: تعودنا في مصر علي أن توجيهات الرئيس تؤخذ بجدية أكثر من القوانين، موضحا أن البابا لجأ إلي الرئيس حتي يتدخل لتصحيح الأمور التي يتقاعس المسؤولون عن القيام بها.​ 

لمشاهده برنامج عمرو اديب وهو يتحدث عن الواقعه اضغط هنا​ 

منقول​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

التقرير النهائي لمنظمات حقوق الإنسان حول الأحداث الطائفية بقريةبمها / العياط 01/06/2007  نموذج الحرائق الطائفية قابل للتكرار

جمعية المساعدة القانونية لحقوق الإنسان 
الجمعية المصرية للمشاركة والتنمية المستدامة 
المؤسسة العربية لدعم المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان

مقدمة

بين كل فترة والأخرى ، تهب رياح الطائفية بين المصريين (مسلمين ومسيحيين) الذين طالما عاشوا في شكل من أشكال التسامح الذي عرف عن المصريين، ليذهب هذا التسامح أدراج الرياح . منذ أحداث الخانكة في عام 1971 ، ثم أحداث الزاوية الحمراء عام 1981 ، ليستمر السيل بالموجة التي عانت فيها صعيد مصر من الإرهاب في بدايات التسعينات ، وبسببها ظهرت حوادث العنف ضد عشرات الكنائس في المنيا وأسيوط وقنا والقاهرة نفسها ، مرورا بأحداث الكشح 1 ، والكشح 2 ، وأحداث محرم بك بالإسكندرية ، ثم العديسات ، ثم العياط 1 ، وأخيرا العياط 2 في قرية بمها . في كل هذه الحوادث لم يكن دور الدولة وأجهزتها واضحا ، سوءا قبيل ظهوره ، أو بعد ظهوره ، وفي بعض هذه الحوادث وجهت الاتهامات للدولة بلعب دور فيها ، سواء ايجابي في نشوئها ، أو سلبي بعدم الاكتراث لمقدماتها . 
المرة الوحيدة التي تحركت الدولة ـ بشكل موضوعي ـ لحل إشكال طائفي كانت في أعقاب أحداث الخانكة التي نشب عام 1971 ، وبعد مناقشات في مجلس الشعب ، قرر إنشاء لجنة لتقصي الحقائق عما حدث ، برئاسة المستشار جمال العطيفي ، خرجت اللجنة بعدد من التوصيات الموضوعية في شأن المشاكل التي يعاني منها المسيحيين المصريين ،ووضعت حلول لها ، ويظل هذا التقرير صالحا حتى اليوم . 
وتتعدد أسباب هذه التوترات الطائفية إلى أكثر من محور : 
ـ الأول يتعلق بقيام المسيحيين بالسعي إلى توفير أماكن عبادة لهم . وفي هذا السياق ما أن يبدأ المسيحيون في بناء كنيسة أو شراء أرض لهذا الغرض ، يبدأ النزاع بينهم وبعض المسلمين من أبناء القرية أو المكان . وفي هذا السياق يقف الخط الهمايوني الذي لم يلغ حتى اليوم حجر عثرة دون وجود قواعد تتيح بناء دور العبادة للمصريين على اختلاف دياناتهم . 
ولم تنجح أجهزة الدولة حتى اليوم في تقديم حل لهذه المشكلة وحتى القرار الأخير الذي أصدره الرئيس مبارك في عام 2005 بتفويض المحافظين في إصدار هذه القرارات لم يقدم علاجا ناجحا لهذه المشكلة . 
وقد ظهرت هذه المشكلة في أكثر من مكان ، خاصة في صعيد مصر ، ورأيناه في حي المرج بالقاهرة ، ثم العديسات بمدينة الأقصر ، ثم ب بمركز العياط أخيرا . 
ـ المحور الثاني لأسباب هذه النزاعات والتوترات يكمن في حدوث مشكلة بين الطرفين ، بسبب مادة إعلامية أو تليفزيونية يقوم طرف بإعدادها ، تكون سببا في إثارة الطرف الآخر ، وهذا كان واضحا في نشر جريدة النبأ مشاهد من شريط فيديو ، قيل أنها لأحد الرهبان في محافظة أسيوط يقوم بعلاقات جنسية داخل الكنيسة ، وتسبب هذا في صدمة لدى المواطنين المسيحيين ، البابا شنودة نفسه ، كما حدث بسبب مسرحية تم تصويرها في إحدى الكنائس في محرم بك بالإسكندرية ، تتحدث عن الإرهاب ، بعنوان "كنت أعمى والآن أبصرت " وبسبب توزيع هذه المسرحية على سي دي ، أثارت غضبا لدى جمهور المسلمين في المحافظة ، حاصروا معها الكنيسة ، وحدث صدامات بين الجانبين نتج عنها قتل مواطن مسيحي ، وفي المقابل أثار المسيحيين في جنازة هذا القتيل مظاهرات وشغبا ضد المواطنين المسلمين . 
ـ المحور الثالث لهذه المشاكل يرجع لما يثيره المواطنين المسيحيين من خطف البنات المسيحيات في وجهة نظرهم وإجبارهم على الزواج بمسلمين أو دفعهم لتغيير دينهم إلى الإسلام ، وكانت واقعة وفاء قسطنطين إحدى الأمثلة الواضحة على ذلك ، وكاشفة لردود الأفعال الخاصة بالمواطنين المسيحيين والمؤسسة الدينية الإسلامية والمسيحية ، وكذلك دور أجهزة الأمن والدولة . عموما . 
ـ هناك محور رابع يرجع إلى عدد من مظاهر التمييز يشير إليها المسيحيين في خطابهم ، منها التمييز في فرص العمل خاصة في المؤسسات السيادية والمهمة مثل الجيش والقضاء ، أو إشارات سلبية ترد في خطاب الطرف الآخر في قنوات تليفزيونية و صحافة وكتابات ، في المقابل هناك شكاوى يقدمها الطرف المسلم ، من إهانة الدين الإسلامي من بعض المسيحيين ، أبرزهم أخيرا برنامج يظهر على قناة الحياة التي تبث على القمر الأوربي هوت بيرد . 
ـ هناك محور أخر يظهر بسبب تعامل أجهزة الأمن العنيف مع المصريين عموما ومع المسيحيين على وجه الخصوص والذي يتسبب في غضب مكتوم من هؤلاء ، يقابلونه بعدها بتذمر من جانبهم ، وأحدى النماذج على ذلك كان في أحداث الكشح في محافظة سوهاج .
في كل هذه الأزمات ورغم أن البعض منها تظهر مقدماته واضحة وجلية ، تكتفي الدولة برد الفعل، و يغيب عنها أجهزتها لعب أي دور وقائي لإنهاء هذه التوترات في مهدها ، وعند تدخلها الذي لا يأتي إلا مع ارتفاع منحنى الأزمة ليبدو ككارثة تطيح بالأخضر واليابس ، والذي غالبا ما يسفر عن ضحايا ومصابين ، لا تقوم إلا بجلسات عرفية شكلية بين بعض الشيوخ والقساوسة ، تنتهي بقبلات بين الطرفين ، لا تحل مظاهر المشكلة ، وتستمر الحنق والغضب في نفوس الطرفين كما هو . كما فعلت الدولة في قرية بمها . 

خلفية عن الواقعة : 
وقعت أحداث قرية بمها بمركز العياط بمحافظة الجيزة ، يوم الجمعة 11/5/2007 ، بعد أن وزع منشوراً قد تم توزيعه مساء الخميس 10/5 و صباح الجمعة 11/5 ورد فيه ( أن الإسلام في خطر والمسيحيون يشرعون فى بناء كنيسة بدون ترخيص في القرية اليوم ... ولأبد من تواجد جميع المسلمين الذين يغارون على دينهم من هؤلاء ومنع بناء الكنيسة) .
ورد في المنشور أيضا (يجب الوقوف أمام هؤلاء الكفرة ، ونندد ببناء الكنائس ، في قريتنا الجميلة ( ) ويجب أن نقوم ببناء المساجد للتصدي لهؤلاء الأوغاد) . 
(الله اكبر ، الله أكبر ، الإسلام في خطر ، اخرجوا للجهاد يا مسلمين بعد صلاة الجمعة). 
كما قام عدد من أهالي القرية من أعمار مختلفة بالهجوم على عدد كبير من المنازل المملوكة لمواطنين مسيحيين وتحطيم وحرق وإتلاف كل ما يقابلهم من منازل ومحال مملوكة لهم ,واعتدوا على أصحاب هذه المنازل بالأسلحة البيضاء، كما وجه بعض الأهالي تهديدات بحرق منزل أحد المسيحيين وهو منزل السيد / سمير نصيف. وقد انطلق تجمع المعتدين من أمام الجمعية الزراعية بالقرب من المكان المخصص لبناء الكنيسة ،
في أعقاب ذلك حدثت صدامات بين المسيحيين والمسلمين يوم السبت 12/5/2007 ، رغم وجود قوات غفيرة من أجهزة الأمن لحصار القرية ، وأبلغ مواطنون مسلمون عن قيام مسيحيين بالهجوم على منازلهم وحرروا محاضر بذلك . وفي أعقاب ذلك قامت أجهزة الدولة بعمل لقاء للصلح بين أهالي القرية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في نادي شباب العياط يوم الثلاثاء 15/5/2007 حضره بعض الشيوخ والقساوسة ، انتهى باتفاق على بعض الأمور منها تعويض المسيحيين بمبلغ نصف مليون جنيه ، رفض المسيحيين قبول هذه التعويضات ، كما قرر اللقاء السماح بالمسيحيين بعقد خدمة مدارس الأحد في منزل المواطن مجدي حنا ، و كانت تستخدم لهذا الغرض منذ ثلاثين عاما على حد قول أهالي القرية . ولم يتم الموافقة على بناء كنيسة بالقرية . وقد رصد الإعلام وجود مسلمين حاولوا مساعدة المسيحيين بالدخول لمنازلهم لإنقاذ السكان من الحريق . 
يذكر أنه قد حدثت توترات طائفية أكثر من مرة بمركز العياط منها ما تم منذ عامين في قرية عزبة واصف، بسبب بناء إحدى الكنائس ، والتهمت النيران وقتها عدد من منازلها بالإضافة لعدد من المصابين . وكان أخرها في شهر يناير الماضي في عزبة بطرس ، حيث حاصر الأمن العزبة لمدة يومين وانتهى الأمر بالاعتذار دون محاسبة المتهمين .

نبذة عن القرية : 
تبعد قرية حوالي نصف ساعة بالسيارة عن مركز العياط / محافظة الجيزة ، حيث تبعد 70 كم جنوبي القاهرة على طريق مصر أسيوط الزراعي، يوجد بالقرية معهدان أزهريان ، ومدرسة واحدة للتعليم الأساسي ، يعيش فيها 6 آلاف مواطن منهم 75 أسرة مسيحية ويصل عددهم إلى 400 مواطن . وتتخذ هذه الأسرة من منزل مجدي حنا مكانا يقيمون فيه الصلاة أسبوعيا ، ويقوم الواعظ حنا مكين والذي يحضر أسبوعيا من العياط بمهمة الوعظ ويتبادل معه الوعظ القس غبريال يعقوب وكان موجودا في الأحداث الأخيرة . 
تتبع قرية الوحدة المحلية متانيا ، وأول قرية بعد مركز العياط ، وهناك 3 كنائس في المنطقة ، بالحملة ، وأخرى بطعن ، والثالثة بالعياط ، وبين الثلاثة لا تتجاوز المسافة 5 ق ، سيرا على الأقدام. 

البداية : 
بعد الصدامات الطائفية الأخيرة التي وقعت في نطاق قرية بمها بمركز العياط ، يوم الجمعة 11/5/2007 ، ولمتابعة هذه الأحداث قرر ممثلي المنظمات الحقوقية الآتية : جمعية المساعدة القانونية لحقوق الإنسان والجمعية المصرية للمشاركة والتنمية المستدامة والمؤسسة العربية لدعم المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان ، إرسال بعثة لتقصي الحقائق إلى القرية ، وضمت البعثة كل من الأساتذة محسن البهنسي وياسر حسن المحاميين وعضوي مجلس الإدارة بجمعية المساعدة القانونية لحقوق الإنسان ، وجوزيف إبراهيم سعد رئيس الجمعية المصرية للمشاركة والتنمية المستدامة بالذهاب إلى القرية يوم السبت 12/5/2007 ، حيث قابلت بعض المواطنين المسيحيين الذين تعرضت منازلهم لإصرار جسيمة بسبب قيام البعض بحرق منازلهم عمدا. ورفض مواطني القرية من المسلمين الإدلاء بأي حديث لأفراد البعثة. 
وقد استقلت البعثة التي أوفدتها المنظمات الحقوقية التي أصدرت التقرير سيارة من القاهرة إلى موقف العياط ، وحاولت من هناك تأجير سيارة للذهاب بها إلى قرية ، وقد رفض العديد من قائدي السيارات الانتقال إلى القرية ، بسبب قيام الأمن بمحاصرة القرية بعدد من عربات الأمن المركزي من جميع مداخلها. وبعد إلحاح وافق احد قائدي السيارات الانتقال بأفراد البعثة من خلال الدخول من احد المداخل الفرعية المجاورة للأراضي الزراعية يطلق عليه الطريق القديم وحال اقتراب البعثة من هذا الطريق شوهد من على بعد على مدخل البلد الرئيسي عربات الأمن المركزي وعدد من قوات الأمن وطلب قائد السيارة من أفراد البعثة استكمال الطريق سيراً على الأقدام خوفا من رجال الأمن . وقد انتقلت البعثة إلى القرية والدخول من أحد الطرق الفرعية المجاورة للأراضي الزراعية ويطلق عليه الطريق القديم ، بسبب قيام قوات الأمن بحصار المدخل الرئيسي للقرية لمنع دخول صحفيين أو اعلاميين أو منظمات حقوقية إليها . 
حال وصول البعثة إلى مركز العياط تم الانتقال إلى مستشفى العياط المركزي لمقابلة المصابين ومعرفة أسباب إصابتهم وأسماء المصابين وعددهم ... وتلاحظ لأفراد البعثة تواجد المصابين بمبنى الطوارئ بالمستشفى ، كما شاهد البعثة باب حديدي مغلق على سلم الدخول للأدوار العليا ويجلس أمامه أحد الضباط برتبة ملازم أول بصحبة بعض أمناء الشرطة بالملابس المدنية ، ورفضوا صعود أي من فرد لرؤية المصابين أو الحديث معهم لوجود تعليمات من جانب الأمن و مدير المستشفى . وأثناء تواجد البعثة بالمستشفى حضر بعض المواطنين المسيحيين وأحدهم يدعى / صابر والذي أفاد بوجود بعض المصابين بالمستشفى وهم كل من :
1 – عبد الملاك غبريال 72 سنة 
2 – تريزا مكرم 27 سنة 
3 – صابر حنين 28 سنة ( مصاب بطعنة بالبطن باستخدام سلاح ابيض )
4 – سمير حنا 24 سنة 
5 – حنا غالى 52 سنة وقد تم نقله إلى مستشفى السلام لاستكمال العلاج 
6 – سحر عزيز بباوى 32 سنة (جرح قطعي بالوجه) 
7 – مريم راغب 41 سنة 
8 – صابر نجيب 38 سنة ( كسر باليد والقدم بسبب قفزه من الدور الثانى بعد نشوب الحريق بالدور الأول )
9 – رفقه إبراهيم 75 سنة ( كسر باليد )
10 – عزيز فرج 75 سنة ( كسر باليد )

شهادات أبناء القرية من المعتدى عليهم 
أولا/ شهادة المواطن صابر: 
وقد أفاد المواطن /صابر إن منشوراً قد تم توزيعه صباح يوم الجمعة ورد فيه ( أن الإسلام فى خطر والمسيحيون يشرعون فى بناء كنيسة بدون ترخيص فى القرية اليوم ... ولأبد من تواجد جميع المسلمين الذين يغارون على دينهم من هؤلاء ومنع بناء الكنيسة) .
وقال أن ما حدث (أنه بعد خروج أهل القرية في أعقاب صلاة الجمعة بعدد من أهالي القرية من أعمار مختلفة هاجموا عدد كبير من المنازل المملوكة لمواطنين مسيحيين وتحطيم وحرق كل ما يقابلهم من منازل ومحال مملوكة لهم , ولم يكتف البعض بما حدث من تدمير وإتلاف وحريق بل وصلت إلى بعض الأهالي تهديدات بحرق منزل احد المسيحيين وهو منزل السيد / سمير نصيف.

ثانيا / شهادة المواطن سمير نصيف : 
وقد ذهبت البعثة إلي منزل المواطن سمير نصيف ـ الذي تم تهديده بحرق منزله ـ ويبلغ من العمر 38 سنة عامل فى ورشة موبيليا ويقع وسط بيوت المسلمين ، وتتكون أسرته من 4 أطفال، و له شقيقين آخرين يقيمون معه بذات المنزل هم وزوجاتهما ، وقرر نصيف( أنه بعد صلاة الجمعة لقيت عدد من المسلمين بيجروا في القرية وبجوار منزله ، فسألت في إيه فلقيت واحد قام بسبي وشتمي ، وقال لى خش جوه أنت يومك لسه ما جاش وهددني بحرق البيت ... وأنا وأولادي دلوقتى خايفين نخرج بره البيت نشترى أكل والأطفال فى حالة هلع وخوف وفزع من التهديدات واللي سمعوه عن التهديد بالحريق وما سمعوه عن حرق بعض منازل مسيحيي القرية) . 
كما أفادت زوجته أنها (أثناء خروجها لشراء علبة كبريت فوجئت بأشخاص يهددونها وقالوا لها لو خرجتى تانى هنقتلك وأن بيتك يوم الجمعة القادمة سوف يتم حرقه) .
ثم دخل فريق البعثة احد المنازل الأخرى ، التي تم إحراقها وشاهدت اثنين من العساكر يقفون أمام المنزل المكون من طابقين وبدخولنا شاهدت آثار الخراب والدمار والحريق الذي إلتهم كل شئ من منقولات وما لم تلتهمه النيران تم تحطيمه، وقد كسى السواد حوائط المنزل المملوك للمواطن (عياد ميخائيل عوض) وهو يعمل مدرساً بمدرسة التجارية، وتتكون أسرته من زوجته وثلاث أطفال فضلاً عن والدته و خالاته الثلاثة. وقرر جميع المقيمين بالمنزل (انه تم توزيع منشور أمس الجمعة وبعدها وجدنا الناس دخلوا علينا البيت ومعهم جركن جاز وبنزين وسكبوهم على المراتب والعفش وكان معاهم واحد ماسك كبريت وقام بإشعال النار وأثناء ذلك كان بصحبتهم خفير البلد وسرقوا فلوسنا وذهبوا) .

ثالثا/ شهادة المواطنة مفيدة إبراهيم عوض الله : 
وفى ذات الشارع الذي يوجد به هذا المنزل وفى الاتجاه الشمالي منه ، وعلى بعد مسافة أكثر من 100 متر تقريبا ، وفى حارة جانبية من الشارع دخلت البعثة منزل آخر تظهر عليه آثار الحريق ولاحظت أن باب المنزل محطم وكذلك شبابيكه قد طالتها النيران ، وبدخولنا المنزل شاهدت سكان المنزل يفرشون بقايا أوراقهم التى تثبت شخصيتهم ، كما تبين تواجد العديد من إيصالات الأمانة والشيكات الخاصة بهم ، و التي طال الحريق أجزاء منها حيث أنهم يعملون فى تجارة الخشب.. ، ويقيم في المنزل يقيم فيه كل ًمن المواطن صابر حنين غالى (فلاح) وهو مصاب بطعنة في البطن بسلاح ابيض "سكين" ومحتجز بالمستشفى وتتكون أسرته من عشرة أفراد بالإضافة لأطفاله ، كما يقيم بالمنزل ابنه رضا حنين غالى (تاجر خشب) .كما يقيم بالمنزل والدهم المدعو حنين غالى حنين وهو مصاب، وقد أفادت زوجة (صابر) وتدعى مفيدة إبراهيم عوض الله (بأن النيران قد أتت على كل شئ بالمنزل وانه من قاموا بالحريق قد اخذوا الذهب الخاص بي وقاموا بحرق كنبة بها مبلغ مالي كبير) . 
واتهمت بحرق منزلها كل من : ( رأفت الشيخ ربيع / شيخ البلد - الحاج عبده عطية – مجدي عاطف حلمى - عمرو عاطف حلمى – شعبان عبد الوهاب واولاده - وليد مشهور – محمد سلامه دهنه وأولاده – محمود غريب – جمال غريب – السادات غريب – صلاح غريب وغيرهم ) .
وقد حصلت البعثة من أفراد الأسرة على بعض الأوراق المالية المحترقة فئة الـ 100 جنيه , 50 جنية . 

رابعا / شهادة المواطن عريان شاكر: 
ثم انتقلت البعثة إلى منزل آخر ، يقوم بحراسته عدد من أفراد الأمن واحد الخفراء وهو منزل مملوك للمواطن/ عريان شاكر والذى قرر لنا أن المنزل بالداخل قد تحول إلى رماد وانه على اثر توزيع منشورات مساء الخميس ليلاً تدعو لوقف بناء الكنيسة بعد صلاة الجمعة، وقرر أن نجله/ سامي عريان شاكر قد أصيب على اثر ضربه بسكين، وأفاد بأن شقيقه المدعو/ ميشيل عريان شاكر يملك محل زجاج وبراويز وقد تم تحطيم هذا المحل بالكامل وإتلاف ما به من بضاعة وبراويز. 
وقد أشار إلى تواجد عمدة القرية وشيخ البلد مع المهاجمين إثناء الحريق .

خامسا / شهادة المواطن سعيد نجيب : 
- ثم ذهبت البعثة إلى منزل آخر يقع فى حارة جانبية بالقرية ويتكون من دورين ومملوك للمواطن / سعيد نجيب (52 سنة) ويعمل فلاح ، ولديه 7 أولاد و4 بنات ، والمنزل محترق بالكامل ، وقد أفاد المواطن المذكور لنا بإصابة السيدة / رفقه إبراهيم عريان (70 عاما) فى عينها وذراعها وهي متواجدة حاليا بمستشفى العياط .

سادسا / شهادة المواطن يوسف عريان سعد : 
وواصلت البعثة سيرها حتى وصلت إلى منزل آخر فى أطراف القرية من الناحية القبلية ويحيط به عدد من رجال الشرطة ، وبدخول المنزل بصحبة بعض المسيحيين من أهالي القرية، تبين أن صاحب المنزل يدعى / يوسف عريان يوسف (49 عاما) وقرر لنا( أن أولاد عمه يقيمون معه بذات المنزل وانه يمتلك قطعة ارض خلف هذا المنزل ينوى بنائها كنيسة، وكان هناك اجتماع منذ عشرين يوما مع ضباط من أمن الدولة وأبونا وعمدة البلد وشيخ البلد وقالوا لنا لا تبنوا كنيسة، وأعملوا بيتكم كنيسة، وقطعة الأرض ابنوا فيها منزل اسكنوا فيه ووافقت واتفقنا على ذلك مع مباحث امن الدولة فى حضور العمدة وشيخ البلد وتلقينا وعدا منهم بعدم اعتراض احد على ذلك خاصة من الأهالي لنا، وخاصة اننا نقيم بها خدمة مدارس الأحد منذ 30 عاما ، ومنذ عام نؤدي طقوس وقداسات العبادة أيام الأحد والأربعاء والخميس بالدور الثاني بالمنزل ، وانا أقيم في المنزل مع زوجتي ووالدي وأمى وأولادي الثلاث، وقد قررت التنازل عن البيت لتحويله إلى كنيسة وبدأنا في بناء الارض كمنزل لنا.. وعندما أحضرت عامل البناء ذهب إليه عدد من الأهالي وقاموا بتهديده علشان ما يبنيش المنزل بتاعنا ، ورحت للعمدة تانى ... قال لى ماليش دعوة هات واحد يبنى من خارج البلد ..وقمت بذلك وفوجئت يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة بأن الدنيا اتقلبت علينا وعرفت إن فيه منشور أتوزع يقوم بالتحريض على عدم إتمام الكنيسة...ودخلوا علينا البيت وكسروا كل شئ واحرقوا محتويات المنزل بالكامل وكسروا ماكينة الخياطة الخاصة بى حيث إنني اعمل بتجارة القماش وتفصيلها ، كما أحرقوا قماش الزبائن واخذوا الذهب والأموال الموجودة فى البيت . كما قرر بعدم صحة ما روج في وسائل الإعلام وعلى لسان المسئولين بان الخلاف على قطعة ارض بين مسلمين ومسيحيين). 
- كما قامت بعثة تقصي الحقائق بمعاينة الأرض المزمع بناؤها وتقع خلف المنزل المملوك للمواطن يوسف عريان يوسف ، والذي تم بناء جزء عليها ولكن المبنى لم يتم استكماله بعد، وقد تم حرق بعض الأثاث المتواجد بهذه الأرض كما تم تمزيق شكائر الاسمنت المخزنة وبعثرة محتوياتها فى الطريق . 
- وانتقلت البعثة إلى منزل آخر لشخص يدعى / حنا غالى حنا (58 سنة) وهو مصاب فى انفه إصابة جسيمة ولديه ثلاث أولاد وبنتين وتم حرق وإتلاف جزء كبير من محتويات ومنقولات المنزل. ويجاوره منزل أخر يخص المواطن حنين نجيب (عامل بشركة الكوك) وتم حرق المنزل بجميع محتوياته .
كما انتقلت البعثة إلى منزل أخر قرر لنا احد الأشخاص انه منزل خطيبته وقد التهمت النيران جهازها وعفشها بالكامل ولم يبق منه شئ.
ومن ضمن أثار الاعتداء ، حرق 5 محال منها محلان للأخشاب واثنان للأعلاف ، ومحل زجاج ، مخزن أخشاب باسم حسنين عبد السيد ، ومخزن أخر باسم ابنه صبحي عبد السيد ، بالإضافة إلى هدم 5 منازل تحت الإنشاء ، ملك لمسيحيين الإنشاء . كشفت التحقيقات أيضا أن المتهمين أحرقوا 25 منزلا ، واستخدموا الشوم والحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء في الاعتداء على المصابين واستخدموا الكيروسين في إشعال الحرائق والمحال والمنازل ، واصابوا 11 بحروق وكسور وكدمات متفرقة .
وقد ألقت النيابة العامة القبض على 35 متهما ، وأمرت نيابة العياط بإحضار 60 متهما, ( المصري اليوم 13/5/2007) . وقررت النيابة حبس 20 متهما وجهت إليهم تهم الإتلاف والحرق العمد وإثارة الشغب والفتنة ، وأمرت بإخلاء سبيل 12 آخرين بعد ثبوت عدم تورطهم . 

جلسة الصلح : 
تمت جلسة الصلح تمت بنادي العياط الرياضي يوم الأربعاء 16/5/2007 ، رفضت الأجهزة الأمنية اشتراك 6 من المسيحيين في الجلسة يبدو أنه كان لديهم موقفا مختلفا في شروط الصلح ، حضر المؤتمر الشيخ محمود عاشور وكيل الأزهر ، الشيخ اسماعيل نصار وكيل وزارة الأوقاف ، القس حنا مكين راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالعمرانية ، القس مكاري لبيب راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالعياط ، كما وقع على محضر الصلح 84 مسلما ، 55 مسيحيا ، وتكونت لجنة التحكيم من كل من القمص مينا فوزي ، الشيخ سعيد حجاج مدير أوقاف العياط ، د. مكرم ريا ومحمود أبو عريضة و قد طالب القس حنا مكين في المؤتمر ببناء كنيسة للمسيحيين حيث يوجد 13 مسجدا بالقرية ولا توجد كنيسة واحدة . قامت اللجنة بعد انتهاء المؤتمر بالتوجه إلى القرية للمرور على الأماكن المتضررة لتقدير خسائر البيوت والمحال ومحاولة تعويض أصحابها من أغنياء المسلمين والمسيحيين في الجيزة والعياط حسبما اتفاق عليه أعضاء اللجنة . (الدستور 17/5/2007 ) .
وقد سبق هذه الجلسة جلسات عرفية أخرى ضمت عددا أصغر منها جلسة عقدت في أعقاب الحدث مباشرة داخل منزل عمدة القرية محمد بحر فاضل ـ بحضور كبار رجال الدين المسيحيين وبعض المشايخ لتقريب وجهات النظر برعاية أعضاء مجلس الشعب على المسعودي ، أحمد الصاوي (حزب وطني)، وبحث ما حدث ، وحضور قيادات أمنية ، وانتهت الجلسة دون اتفاق . رغم أن عمدة القرية كان حاضرا أثناء الأحداث ولم يقم بأي دور إيجابي لمنعها . ويبدو أن كل جلسة كان لها شروط صلح مختلفة عن الأخرى الأمر الذي أدى إلى فشل الجلسات الأولى. 

ردود الأفعال المسيحية : 
يبدو أن شروط الصلح الأخير والتي لم تضع مطالب المسيحيين من أهالي القرية في الاعتبار خاصة في بناء دار للعبادة خاصة بهم ، لم ترضي عدد من القيادات المسيحية وعلى رأسها البابا شنودة ، والذي تشير المعلومات إلى أنه كان يزمع عقد مؤتمر صحفي بالإضافة إلى إصدار بيانا ساخنا في إدانة الأحداث ومسئولية الأمن عنها ، ولكنه تراجع في اللحظات الأخيرة ، وأخيرا قدم البابا مذكرة إلى الرئيس مبارك يطالب فيها رفع الظلم الواقع على الأقباط وتفعيل مواد الدستور الخاصة بالمواطنة ، وقد قام جميع أعضاء المجمع المقدس بالتوقيع على مذكرة البابا للرئيس ويحمل فيها الأمن مسئولية ما يحدث للأقباط .خاصة في عدم منع الجريمة قبل وقوعها ، في ظل معرفته المشكلة منذ شهور . 
كما أصدرت لجنة المواطنة بالمجلس الملي العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس ، بيانا ـ في 16/5/2007 ـ ناشدت فيه مجلس الشعب والشورى إلى المسارعة بإصدار قانون موحد لتنظيم بناء دور العبادة ، للقضاء على المصدر الأساسي للفتن الطائفية ، في بيانها واتهم البيان الأجهزة التنفيذية بإجهاض قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 309 لسنة 2005 ، بتيسير بناء الكنائس وترميمها وإعادة بنائها ، وما قصده الرئيس من هذا القرار . 
كما اتهم القس مكاري لبيب كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالعياط أجهزة الأمن بمعاملة المسيحيين الذين أدلوا بأقوالهم في الحادث معاملة سيئة ، باحتجازهم داخل القسم لفترات طويلة . (الأهالي 16/5) . 
· ملاحظات البعثة ..غياب أمني وفشل إداري
في هذا السياق تؤكد البعثة على عدد من الملاحظات أهمها : 
ـ فشل كافة أجهزة الحكم المحلي والأجهزة الأمنية في إيجاد حل مبكر للمشكلة قبل وصولها لنقطة الانفجار بإيجاد دار للعبادة للمواطنين المسيحيين بالقرية ، حيث أن هذا الأمر معروض على المسئولين ومنهم محافظ الجيزة و عمدة القرية ومباحث أمن الدولة منذ حوالي خمس اشهر تقريبا. 
ـ غياب أي دور وقائي واضح من قبل أجهزة الدولة لتلافي حدوث هذه الصدامات ، وخاصة أن أجهزة الأمن ناقشت مطلب أهالي قرية من المسيحيين ببناء كنيسة لهم منذ 5 شهور ، ولم يحدث شئ وبذلك تسهم الدولة في حدوث وتفاقم مثل هذه الأزمات . 
ـ كما قام بعض الأهالي بتحذير الأجهزة الأمنية من احتمال وقوع شغب ، منذ العاشرة مساء الخميس بعد وصول المنشور السابق الإشارة إليه إلي أيديهم، وهي الليلة السابقة على وقوع الأحداث ، ولكن الأمن لم يتحرك ، ولم يتخذ احتياطاته. 
ـ الدور الغريب الذي وصل إلى حد التواطؤ لبعض الموظفين التابعين لوزارة الداخلية مثل عمدة القرية وشيخ البلد بوجودهما أثناء قيام المتهمين بارتكاب هذه الجرائم كما أفاد بذلك جميع المواطنين المسيحيين الذين التقت بهم البعثة. كما اتهم كاهن العياط القس مكاري لبيب كاهن كنيسة العذراء بالعياط أمام إحدى مساجد القرية بأنه وراء إشعال الأزمة وقال أن الأمام كان وراء المنشور الذي دعا إلى هدم منازل المسيحيين . مشيرا إلى أن إمام المسجد حرص البعض على إيقاف هذا البناء لإجبار عاطف عطية على استرداد منزله القديم لحرمان المسيحيين من وجود مكان للصلاة . (المصري اليوم 13/5/2007).
ـ أجمع المضارين من الأحداث على اتهام عمدة القرية بالتراخي في حل الأزمة الأمر الذي ساهم في اشعال نار الفتنة ، كما أتهموا كل من سلامة نادي عبد الرحمن ، وسعيد عبد المقصود مدرسان بقيامهما بكتابة المنشورات وتوزيعها على شباب صغير السن ، مما أزكي نار الفتنة (الوفد 13/5). 
ـ تأخر سيارات الإطفاء في الوصول مبكرا إلى المنازل التي تم إحراقها كما قرر احد الأشخاص للبعثة أن سيارة المطافئ جاءت بعد ساعتين من الحريق ، كما انتقلت قوات الأمن بعد أكثر من ساعتين ولم تتدخل في وقتها لإنهاء هذه الجرائم . 
ـ الحصار الإعلامي الذي قامت به قوات الأمن على مداخل القرية لمنع أي صحفي أو منظمات حقوقية من تغطية ومراقبة الأحداث . حيث منعت الأمن دخول وسائل الأعلام والمصورين منذ الساعة 6 مساء الجمعة، وفي وقت لاحق ، منعت بعثة أوفدها المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان لاستطلاع الأمر من دخول القرية!! 
ـ غياب أجهزة الدولة في مساعدة المتضررين من الأحداث حيث لم تتحرك وحدة الشئون الاجتماعية بالعياط لمساندة المتضررين الذين تم حرق منازلهم أثناء هذه الأحداث. 

أبعاد الأزمة الطائفية : 
وتؤكد البعثة أن تواتر هذه الوقائع التي تنبئ عن توترات طائفية متزايدة، بشكل دوري يأتي لعدد من الأسباب : 
ـ تجاهل المسئولين الحكوميين والأجهزة الأمنية لمسببات هذه الأحداث رغم علمهم بمقدماتها، والتي يأتي أبرزها بسبب الاحتقان الطائفي المتزايد بين المسيحيين والمسلمين في عديد من المناطق. 
ـ غياب حل موضوعي لحل مشكلة وجود أماكن للعبادة للمواطنين المسيحيين ، بسبب استمرار التعليمات التي يفرضها الخط الهمايوني في بناء الكنائس ورغم صدور القرار الأخير رقم 309 لسنة 2005من الرئيس مبارك بتفويض اختصاصاته ببناء الكنائس للمحافظين ، الا أن المسالة بقيت دون حل وأصبحت سببا في إشعال الحرائق الطائفية بين كل فترة والأخرى . 
ـ غياب الردع القانوني في مثل هذه الأحداث ، خاصة وان اليوم التالي لها شهد صدور حكم محكمة جنايات الاقصر في قضية أحداث العديسات الطائفية جنوب الأقصر ، ببراءة 4 من المتهمين من التهم المنسوبة اليهم في الأحداث التي جرت في نياير 2006 ، اثر قيام أقباط في القرية بتحويل مضيفة إلى كنيسة دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك والتي تم فيها قتل مواطن مسيحي واصابة 14 أخرون من المسلمين والمسيحيين . 
ـ قيام أجهزة الدولة بتقديم بعض المبادرات الجزئية لترضية المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين ، من خلال تقرير يوم عيد الميلاد إجازة رسمية ، وبث بعض قداسات الأعياد الخاصة بهم في القنوات التليفزيونية ، لم يعالج المشاكل الأساسية الناجمة عن شعور بعض المسيحيين بالتمييز ضدهم خاصة فيما يتعلق ببناء دور العبادة . 
ـ هذه الأزمات الطائفية قابلة للتكرار في أماكن أخرى لوجود عوامل تؤدي إلى حدوث مثلها ، خاصة أن الدولة وأجهزتها دائما ما تكتفي بالحلول الجزئية لمثل هذه الأزمات ، ويظهر الواقع تكرار هذه الأزمات بدءا من الكشح إلى المرج إلى العديسات بجنوب مصر. 
ـ تصاعد إحساس المواطنين بالتمييز في عدد من المناحي حتى لو يكن هناك تعمد ، ومنها قيام مصلحة الأحوال المدنية بإصدار بطاقات رقم قومي تتضمن أخطاء في ديانات بعض المسيحيين ، وتحولهم فيها لمسلمين ، والأحكام القضائية الأخيرة الصادرة من مجلس الدولة برفض عودة بعض المواطنين المسيحيين الذين قد اعتنقوا الدين الإسلامي إلى دينهم الأصلي . 
وتؤكد المنظمات المشاركة في هذه البعثة على عدد من الملاحظات على جلسة الصلح الأخيرة بين أهالي القرية من المسلمين والمسيحيين التي تمت في نادي العياط الرياضي والتي غطتها وسائل الأعلام المختلفة ، وأهمها : 
ـ اكتفاء أجهزة الدولة بجلسات عرفية للصلح بين أطراف النزاع تضم بعض الشيوخ والقساوسة وبعص نواب اعضاء مجلس الشعب والمسئولين المحليين ، لا يضمن عدم حدوث مثل هذه الأزمات في نفس المكان أو في أماكن أخرى، لاستمرار نفس مظاهر الأزمة ، بسبب استمرار الشحن النفسي لدى الطرف المعتدى من الطرف الآخر. 
كما أن بعض هذه الجلسات تضع حلول لا تستند للقانون والعدالة، ومنها على سبيل المثال الشروط التي وضعت في أعقاب أحداث قرية كفر سلامة بالشرقية منذ عامين ، في أواخر 2005 ، عندما قتل مسيحي مسلما ، في مشاجرة عادية فقام بعض أهالي القرية من المسلمين بحرق ونهب بيوت الأقباط بعد أن دعا أمام المسجد لهذا ، وفي النهاية عقدت جلسة الصلح ، وقرروا إلزام مسيحي القرية بدفع الدية ، نصف مليون جنيه ، وتهجير الجاني وأبنائه من القرية وهو ما حدث في قرية العديسات بالأقصر حيث طالبت أجهزة الأمن والحزب الوطني بتهجير 15 أسرة مسيحية من القرية لمحافظتي سوهاج وأسوان (الدستور 17/5/2007 ). 
كما تعقد في الغالب هذه الجلسات تحت ضغط إداري وأمني من قبل أجهزة الدولة ، بما لا يضمن وجود رضاء حقيقي من كافة الأطراف التي شاركت في الجلسة . 
ـ استبعاد تلك الجلسات بعض الأطراف من الحضور ، وغياب أي مشاركة للأحزاب والقوى السياسية و مؤسسات المجتمع المدني في حلها . 

توصيات التقرير :
ـ إلغاء الخط الهمايوني الذي صدر عام 1856 فى عهد السلطان عبد المجيد خان بن محمود خان ( حكم الإمبراطورية العثمانية بين 1839- 1861م ) فى الوقت الذي كان خديوى مصر هو سعيد باشا ( حكم مصر بين عامى 1854- 1863 م ) والذي يحكم عملية بناء الكنائس . 
ـ صدور قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة هو أحد الحلول المهمة والسريعة لحل هذه التوترات. 
ـ تطالب المؤسسات المشاركة في بعثة تقصي الحقائق السيد رئيس الجمهورية بما له من صلاحيات سياسية وتشريعية بتبني إصدار قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة ـ في أسرع وقت ـ يضمن المساواة بين جميع المصريين في القيام بشعائر دينهم في أمان . وبما يؤكد حقوق المواطنة ، يتم إقراره بعد مناقشته مع كافة القوى السياسية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والهيئات الدينية والشعبية. خاصة وأن هناك بعض المشروعات المقترحة لقانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة موجود في أدراج المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان ومجلس الشعب ولا يتم الالتفات إليها !!! 
ـ ينبغي استخدام كل من التعليم ووسائل الإعلام في ترسيخ مفهوم المواطنة والتسامح بين أفراد المجتمع ، والتأكيد على حق جميع المصريين في ممارسة الشعائر الدينية . 
ـ محاسبة المسئولين الرسميين الذين تورطوا في هذه الأحداث ومنهم عمدة القرية وشيخ البلد وأمام المسجد الذي اتهمه البعض بالتحريض على كتابة المنشور. ويمكن في هذا السياق عودة نظام انتخاب العمدة لا تعيينه من وزارة الداخلية . 
ـ محاسبة مسئولي الأمن بالمركز الذين لم يتحركوا مبكرا لإجهاض الأحداث وضبط محرري المنشور المذكور . 
ـ تشكيل لجنة تضم عددا من ممثلي الأحزاب السياسية وأعضاء مجلس الشعب وممثلي بعض النقابات المهنية ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان وبعض الشخصيات العامة ، لرصد المشاكل التي تنتاب العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وشكاوى الأخيرين من بعض مظاهر التمييز ، ووضع حلول لها على المدى القصير والطويل . 
ـ وأخيرا ضرورة تنشيط الحياة السياسية ونقل ملف مشاكل المسيحيين بأكمله من كونه ملف أمني إلى ملف سياسي يحل عبر أليات سياسية ، في ظل حياة حزبية نشطة تؤكد على التساوي بين حقوق المواطنين المصريين بغض النظر عن دياناتهم في العمل والتعليم وتولى المناصب وإقامة الشعائر .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

التقرير النهائي لمنظمات حقوق الإنسان: الحكومة متورطة في فتنة قرية (بمها)! 01/06/2007 أدان التقرير النهائي لبعثة منظمات حقوق الإنسان حول أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بقرية »بمها« بالعياط كل أجهزة الدولة. أكد التقرير الذي أعلنته أمس جمعية المساعدة القانونية أن أجهزة الحكم المحلي والاجهزة الأمنية تجاهلت نزع فتيل الأزمة قبل انفجارها. قال التقرير إن محافظ الجيزة الدكتور فتحي سعد، وعمدة القرية، ومباحث أمن الدولة كانوا علي علم قبل حوالي 5 شهور بوجود المشكلة في »بمها« بسبب عدم وجود دار للعبادة يؤدي فيها أقباط القرية شعائرهم الدينية.

وأضاف التقرير أن اجهزة الأمن ناقشت مطلب أقباط »بمها« ببناء كنيسة قبل أحداث الفتنة بحوالي 5 شهور ولكن شيئا علي أرض الواقع لم يتغير مما أدي الي تفاقم الأحداث وانفجار الفتنة.
وكشف التقرير أن عددا من أهالي القرية أبلغوا الاجهزة الأمنية بأن القرية علي شفا انفجار وأحداث شغب قبل 24 ساعة كاملة من بداية أحداث الفتنة ولكن الأجهزة الأمنية لم تتحرك ولم تصل للقرية إلا بعد ساعتين من وقوع الفتنة«. 
اتهم التقرير عمدة القرية وشيخ البلد ـ وهما موظفان تابعان لوزارة الداخلية ـ بالتواطؤ في أحداث الفتنة حيث كانا موجودين بالقرية مع بداية أحداث الفتنة ولم يفعلا شيئا.
وأدان التقرير تأخر سيارات الإطفاء في الوصول الي المنازل التي احترقت، كما انتقد غياب وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي في مساندة المتضررين.
وكشف أن قوات الأمن التي فرضت حصارا مشددا حول القرية طوال أحداث الفتنة والأيام التي تلتها منعت بعثة أوفدها المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان من دخول القرية لاستطلاع الأمر
(نقلا عن الوفد)


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

*شكرا nemoo *
*على الموضوع*
*شكرا اثناسيوس الرسول *
*على تكملة الموضوع*
* وعلى هذا التقرير*
*عموما انا كنت عاوز اقول لك*
*وحشتنا *
*فينك من زمان *
*اخوك فى الرب BITAR*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

ميرسى حبيبى 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك 
صلى لاجلى :yaka:


----------



## Nemoo (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

معلش يا اخ بيتر الامتحانات بقى

صليلى

شكرا على مرورك 
وشكرا اساناسيوس على مرورك


----------



## Ramzi (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

الله يكون بعونهم


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أحداث قريه بمها بالعياط -- ورساله البابا شنوده الى الرئيس !!!!!*

يا رب تكون اخر محاربات    الشيطان


----------

